# Dart frog shops in the london area



## Mavericks95 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello every body. I have just joined the forum as I am about to start my journey in dart frog husbandry. I was just wondering if any one knows of any shops in the London or Hertfordshire area? I would like to speak to some one in person about keeping them and where to buy them from. 

Thank you kindly 

Mavericks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi there are very few Dart depts, but you will generally find a few darts in many shops.

However the best dart section i have seen for a very long time is at The Purple Pet center near east grinstead. not far from gatwick. This place is well worth the trip!

but you will find frogs at 

Jap koi co in helow
wrigglies in dunstable
Ameyzoo in bovingdon
cold blooded in essex

plus a few others, but give purple a go its a huge section.

john


----------



## Mavericks95 (Jan 28, 2013)

*PDF in the London Area*

Many thnaks for your help. Much appreciated.


----------



## Roberbr (Aug 5, 2012)

im selling 2 darts, i live about 25 mins from Heathrow if your interested


----------

